# Open vs. enclosed



## Mantida (Sep 9, 2007)

My male chinese mantis has been captive raised since he's been an L2 or L3. Lately he's become a very restless bug and will not settle down for at least 4 hours if he's enclosed.

Now that he's one molt from adulthood and has his wings, he is an insane little mantis. He will fly and knock himself on the glass and crawls so much he falls from his perch.

I recently purchased a fake 6' fiticus tree from Michael's to see if it would calm my mantis down. He seems to like open spaces a LOT more, since he settled down pretty quickly. It's actually one of the few times I've seen him become still. :shock:

The only concern I have for him is the proper humidity and temperature. I live in Texas and it gets pretty humid, so I opened up my screened window a crack and since the tree is next to the window, he gets SOME humidity. Daily, the humidity ranges about 40-70 ish, and the temperature 80-100+.

Would it be a smarter idea to keep him in an enclosure? He doesn't seem to interested in leaving his fiticus tree right now though. :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 9, 2007)

He's already adult since he has wings already. Anyway, he'll be fine with or without an enclosure. It's up to you where you want to keep him. The only thing I worry about for free range mantises is getting lost and accidents.


----------



## Mantida (Sep 9, 2007)

> He's already adult since he has wings already.


Thank you for the correction. ^^;;

Alright - thanks. I think he'll be fine, because whenever he gets lost he always ends up on or around the windows, which is where the tree is placed next to. :wink:


----------

